# Travel Trailer Storage?



## letscamp

I finally put the trailer in the back lot of our house. I want to know if there are some must do's when storing the travel trailer. I have been looking around and have not seen many topics talking about storing. Its going to be uncovered in a dirt lot with some grass. It not too level so should that be concern? Right now the travel trailer is leaning a little bit so I don't know if I should level it out. Any thing you guys do let me know. vents closed, open, cracked? Stabilizer jacks down? Thanks


----------



## thefulminator

Leave the windows slightly and roof vents cracked open so that any condensation can escape.


----------



## rdvholtwood

We have ours in the driveway, and I have it leveled (on a 2x6) and have chocks (balance) in place. Unless I open it up, I don't put the stabilizers down. During the winter months, I tend to have it somewhat higher front to back to allow for water runoff.


----------



## mmblantz

Mine sits in back yard also. Its uncovered. I keep windows cracked for cross vent and open her all the way when days are nice and we are around the yard. When we do this, DW is a fanatic about wiping down the white cabinets. During the most humid months of the summer, I keep it completly shut with 2 moisture absorbing buckets....1 in tub and 1 in kitchen sink. This has worked for me for 5 years with no mildew problems. ---Mike


----------



## go6car

Here's my two cents:

When we had to store on dirt/grass, we put it on wood planks so that the tires would not be directly on the dirt. Also made sure to routinely keep the grass low under and around the trailer to (hopefully!) deter any mice. Left tires uncovered. Chock all wheels.

Cover the electric tongue jack (if you have one) and loop power cable also under cover. (Got a cover on ebay that essentially looks like a weather proof (but breathable) bag with a drawstring that works well). Others use a bucket upside down to accomplish same.

Put a cover over the air conditioner unit so you don't find any insects nesting in it when you go to use the trailer again (found that out the hard way once!). This is less important if you're in a wide open area (but can still happen). If you're near trees/foliage, by all means cover the AC! I'm not a proponent of full trailer covers for a variety of reasons, but there are always other opinions on this topic with equal folks on both sides of the proverbial fence.

Pull all the blinds all the way down so you don't bleach out any of the interior fabrics.

Tilt the front end slightly lower for water runoff.

Remove the trailer battery(s) if storing for a prolonged time. Ditto for any interior batteries....

Keep the fridge open (can buy a plastic device that props both doors open).

Remove ALL food/condiments, paper products (plates, toilet paper, napkins, paper towels, etc.), soaps/shampoos, etc.. Give one last good old fashioned house vacuum to pick up any food crumbs, etc. on all floors, rugs, area rugs and mats prior to storage.

Interestingly enough, in both of our Outbacks, we've never cracked windows or left anything open and have never had any issues with condensation or moisture.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lacy286

go6car said:


> Here's my two cents:
> 
> When we had to store on dirt/grass, we put it on wood planks so that the tires would not be directly on the dirt. Also made sure to routinely keep the grass low under and around the trailer to (hopefully!) deter any mice. Left tires uncovered. Chock all wheels.
> 
> Cover the electric tongue jack (if you have one) and loop power cable also under cover. (Got a cover on ebay that essentially looks like a weather proof (but breathable) bag with a drawstring that works well). Others use a bucket upside down to accomplish same.
> 
> Put a cover over the air conditioner unit so you don't find any insects nesting in it when you go to use the trailer again (found that out the hard way once!). This is less important if you're in a wide open area (but can still happen). If you're near trees/foliage, by all means cover the AC! I'm not a proponent of full trailer covers for a variety of reasons, but there are always other opinions on this topic with equal folks on both sides of the proverbial fence.
> 
> Pull all the blinds all the way down so you don't bleach out any of the interior fabrics.
> 
> Tilt the front end slightly lower for water runoff.
> 
> Remove the trailer battery(s) if storing for a prolonged time. Ditto for any interior batteries....
> 
> Keep the fridge open (can buy a plastic device that props both doors open).
> 
> Remove ALL food/condiments, paper products (plates, toilet paper, napkins, paper towels, etc.), soaps/shampoos, etc.. Give one last good old fashioned house vacuum to pick up any food crumbs, etc. on all floors, rugs, area rugs and mats prior to storage.
> 
> Interestingly enough, in both of our Outbacks, we've never cracked windows or left anything open and have never had any issues with condensation or moisture.
> 
> Hope this helps!


X2
..........and, wad up newspaper and keep it stuffed in fridge/freezer. It absorbs any odors and keeps it smelling fresh. Anytime we aren't using it, we keep newspaper in there.


----------



## Troy n Deb

Find indoor storage it does wonders on saving the campers. Put it away clean and your off camping in the sprinng! Also I use some Damp Rid to absorb the moisture. Crack freezer and fridge. Put jacks down. Store batteries at home. Turn off propane. Blow airlines out with air. Anti-freeze the traps Done!!!


----------



## letscamp

How important is it for me to have the trailer completely level? Right now its leaning to the right. I don't know if I should level out to dirt its sitting on or not. I see quite a few of you saying you either tit them forward of back for rain. Well her in so cal not much rain. I just am mainly worried about the tires and or frame with it leaving. Thank you all.


----------



## CamperAndy

Level should be tongue high and slightly to the drivers side. If you are not worried about rain run off then level only needs to be comfortable to move on the inside. If you plan on running the fridge then that would be the main reason to get the unit level. The frame or tires should not be affected.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

What's the point in listing to the driver's side? My driveway has the trailer leaning toward the passenger side and to the rear and everything drains just fine.


----------



## CamperAndy

ftwildernessguy said:


> What's the point in listing to the driver's side? My driveway has the trailer leaning toward the passenger side and to the rear and everything drains just fine.


Just a personal preference mostly so any puddles that form are on the back side of the trailer and not on the door side.


----------

